# Is this a good candidate for PDR?



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Chaps here is a picture of the rear door that has been opened against something and had the rear edge of the door folded over slightly. I have tapped it back from behind to make the body line correct and to allow the door to close. However it has left a crease on the outer skin, would a PDR guy be able to tap this down to remove it or is it a bodyshop job?

Strangely the crease looks like it should be there but it deffo shouldn't


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have never seen a pdr that would remove that sorry


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

justina3 said:


> I have never seen a pdr that would remove that sorry


This


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks chaps. I guess its a leave it alome tyoe job then!


----------

